# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Postoperative Erfahrungen direkt nach radikaler Prostatektomie

## Olli Tho-Jo

Nun bin ich also operiert worden.
Und ich quäle mich mit Nebenwirkungen der Operation herum, die ich in diesem Forum nirgends beschrieben gefunden habe.
Da ist dieser Katheter, den ich seit der OP am 06.02.09 trage. Dieses Teil verursacht Schmerzen ohne Ende. Es tritt Blut neben dem Katheter aus, das dann gerinnt und fürchterliche Schmerzen in der Harnröhre verursacht. Beim Stuhlgang habe ich Blasenkrämpfe, die einen "von der Schüssel" hauen. Der Harndrang ist trotz Tabletten (Höchstdosis) nur schwer zu ertragen, und und und...
Ich finde in diesem Forum keine Rubrik, die sich mit solchen banalen Themen beschäftigt. Vielmehr geht es überwiegend um Langzeitfolgen einer solchen OP. Im Moment beschäftigen mich aber wirklich mehr die beschriebenen Auswirkungen.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Link verraten, wo sich Betroffene austauschen? Oder hat jemand selber Erfahrungen und Tipps, wie man mit der Situation direkt nach der OP sinnvoll umgeht? Im Moment habe ich das Gefühl, alles wird irgendwie nicht besser.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Olli,
ein wesentlicher Faktor ist, dass der Katheter nicht verstopft. Der Blasendruck wird dann sehr schmerzhaft. Durch gründliche Spülungen kann das verhindert werden. Nötigenfalls muss eine Entlastung über einen Bauchkatheder erfolgen. 
Bei mir war in der Nacht mal der Druck so hoch angestiegen, dass der Urin sich am HR-Katheder vorbei den Weg nach draußen gesucht hat.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Olli Tho-Jo

Hallo Heribert, dann will ich dazu mal berichten:
Hatte einen "normalen" Katheter, aber bereits in der 1. Nacht nach der OP verstopfte dieser und war auch mit Spülung (große Spritze) nicht wieder frei zu kriegen. Entscheidung (natürlich am Wochenende): Katheder austauschen durch einen, den man durchspülen kann (hat 3 Anschlüsse). Nun wurde ein großer Beutel über mir aufgehängt (NaCl) und es lief Wasser durch meine Blase zur Spülung. Diesen Katheter habe ich heute noch. Gefragt nach den Schmerzen beim Kathetertausch, würde ich sagen auf einer Skala von 1-10, (10=schlimm) war das 9. Und die Versuche, den Katheter wieder frei zu bekommen mit den Spritzen waren von den Schmerzen durchaus vergleichbar. Kommt selten vor...aber kommt vor.
Das mit dem "Vorbeilaufen" hatte ich auch, durch den großen Druck. Meine Stimme im Krankenhaus kennt jetzt jeder, so habe ich gejammert.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Olli,

ich bin wie bekannt kein Freund der OP. Ich kann dir da keine Ratschläge geben, dafür sind ja eigentlich auch die operierenden Ärzte zuständig. Diese hatten ja vermutlich erzählt, alles sei kein Problem. Mit den Blutungen muss man aufpassen, dass das nur kurzfristig bleibt.

Dieter aus Husum ist DER Spezialist aus deiner Gegend, der gerne OP in Hamburg empfiehlt. Besuche ihn mal in seiner SHG, er soll dir helfen.

Bei diesen Problemen, wir kennen diese, kneifen normalerweise die OP Fans. Was du erlebst darf es ihrer Meinung mach nicht geben.
Bei funktrionierter OP gab es manchmal ein Freudenempfang, das wirst du nicht erleben.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

> bitte schaue dir mal meinen Eintrag in der Plauderecke an. Mir wurde empfohlen, mich mal mit dir in Verbindung zu setzen.


Hallo Olli,

habe Deine Berichte gelesen, insbesondere zu der Problematik mit dem Katheter. 

Die Situation der Operierten bezüglich Katheter hat sich in den letzten Jahren sehr verändert, weil die Patienten häufig erheblich früher nach OP aus dem Krankenhaus entlassenen werden, - mit Katheter. Meine eigene Operation ist ja doch einige Jährchen zurückliegend, damals wurden die meisten Patienten ohne Katheter entlassen.

Konkret solltest Du in dieser Sache mit einem der Ärzte in der Urologie des OP-Krankenhauses Kontakt aufnehmen, falls Dein örtlicher Urologe nicht zufriedenstellend reagiert. Ich bin kein Arzt, aber trotzdem glaube ich, dass es nicht verkehrt sein wird, wenn man sich schont mit allen Aktivitäten, bis die OP verheilt ist.

@HansiB




> Dieter aus Husum ist DER Spezialist aus deiner Gegend, der gerne OP in Hamburg empfiehlt. Besuche ihn mal in seiner SHG, er soll dir helfen.


Willst Du mich anmachen? Ich schreibe zwar mehr über UKE als über UK Köln oder München oder sonstwo, weil naheliegend geographisch. Aber dass ich von Dir -siehe Zitat- deshalb so interpretiert werde, als ob ich bevorzugt Hamburg  e m p f e h l e , da verfällst Du nun in die genau gleiche billige Argumention wie gehabt aus anderem Munde.  Ich hoffte sehr, dass mit so etwas nun mal Ruhe ist. Wenn ich öfters von Hamburg rede als von anderen Kliniken, dann liegt es hauptsächlich daran, dass von dieser Institution sehr viele Veröffentlichungen vorliegen, welche uns Patienten oftmals wertvolle Informationen liefern. Außerdem bin ich dort operiert worden..., da kann ich ja schlecht schreiben, dass ich in München oder sonstwo operiert worden bin.

Bitte überlege Dir zukünftig etwas genauer, was Du mir andichtest. Du hast neulich schon sowas Komisches losgelassen mit den verursachten Kosten.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

ich glaube, dass Du Ollie missverstanden hast. Seine Probleme sind direkt nach der Operation in der Klinik aufgetreten und soweit ich es verstehe, ist er aufgrund seiner Probleme dort immer noch in Behandlung. Er sucht im Forum Hilfe für seine unschöne Situation.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Olli Tho-Jo

@Knut: ich bin wieder zuhause.
Also, ich bin auch am UKE operiert worden. Und meiner Meinung nach sind Menschen mit irgendwelchen Schläuchen, die ihnen aus dem Körper kommen, tatsächlich früher nicht nach Hause geschickt worden...aber die Zeiten sind andere. Die Versorgung am UKE ist einwandfrei. Nur die Entfernung stellt nunmehr ein Problem dar. Man bekommt ausgezeichnete telefonische Unterstützung, dieses ersetzt aber m.E. nicht die Untersuchung und außerdem kann man ja nicht alle Std. anrufen, wenn es gerade mal wieder irgendwo zwickt (wo man normalerweise den Pfleger, die Schwester fragen kann).

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ollie,

gemäß Deiner Schilderung und Antwort an Heribert hatte ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass Du von der ersten Nacht an Probleme mit Dem Katheder hattest, und diese bis jetzt nicht weg sind. In welchem Krankenhaus kennt nun jeder Deine Stimme?
Aufgrund Deiner Schilderung beglückwünsche ich mich noch nachträglich, mich für eine Strahlentherapie entschieden zu haben.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Winni.da

> Hallo Olli,
> 
> ich bin wie bekannt kein Freund der OP. Ich kann dir da keine Ratschläge geben, dafür sind ja eigentlich auch die operierenden Ärzte zuständig. Diese hatten ja vermutlich erzählt, alles sei kein Problem. Mit den Blutungen muss man aufpassen, dass das nur kurzfristig bleibt.
> 
> Dieter aus Husum ist DER Spezialist aus deiner Gegend, der gerne OP in Hamburg empfiehlt. Besuche ihn mal in seiner SHG, er soll dir helfen.
> 
> Bei diesen Problemen, wir kennen diese, kneifen normalerweise die OP Fans. Was du erlebst darf es ihrer Meinung mach nicht geben.
> Bei funktrionierter OP gab es manchmal ein Freudenempfang, das wirst du nicht erleben.
> 
> Viel Erfolg, Konrad


Auf solche Beiträge kann das Forum verzichten!!!!!
Wozu die Häme?????

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Olli,
im Krankenhaus, in dem ich per Bauchschnitt operiert wurde, habe ich von solch krassen Beschwerden, wie Du sie geschildert hast, nur von einem älteren Herrn mitbekommen bei dem eine TUR-Prostata erfolgt war.
Erstens hatte ich gleich zu Anfang einen Spülbeutel mit Kochsalzlösung, zweitens 9 Tage bis zur HR-Kathederentfernung und wurde erst am 14. postoperativen Tag bereits ohne Bauchkatheder aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen. Die von Dir beschriebenen starken Schmerzen sind ungewöhnlich, wobei ich nicht behaupten kann, dass der auch von mir erlebte Harnstau als angenehm zu empfinden war.
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Anonymous1

> @Knut: ich bin wieder zuhause.
> Also, ich bin auch am UKE operiert worden. Und meiner Meinung nach sind Menschen mit irgendwelchen Schläuchen, die ihnen aus dem Körper kommen, tatsächlich früher nicht nach Hause geschickt worden...aber die Zeiten sind andere.


Hallo Olli, will mal eben einbringen, wie mir das geläufig ist:

Früher waren die Männer nach RPE länger im Krankenhaus, sagen wir mal so 10 Tage etwa. Kurz vor Entlassung wurde untersucht, ob die Anastomose dicht ist, wenn ja, kam der Katheter raus. Wenn nein, wurde man, wenn der sonstige Zustand ok war, auch entlassen, aber mit Katheter und sog. Beinbeutel. Dann musste man nach etwa 8 - 10 Tagen nochmal zum Entfernen des Schlauches wiederkommen.

Inzwischen haben sind die OP-Techniken verbessert. Das bezieht sich auf die Anastomosennaht und aber auch auf den Bauchschnitt bzw. Schnitte bei minimalinvasiv. Gleichzeitig wurden die Liegezeiten verkürzt, aus den verschiedensten Gründen, was aber nicht das Thema hier ist.

Was sagen denn die Urologen zu Deinen Problemen?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Charly

Bei mir wurde nach der OP die Blase solange mit Kochsalzlösung durchgespült bis die Lösung ohne Verfärbung( Blut,etc) unten wieder raus kam.Mein Bettnachbar hatte fast 40 l Spühlung. Gegen die Bauchschmerzen beim Stuhlgang hab ich mir Abführmittel,bzw Weichmacher geben lassen und die Schmerzen waren weg. Ich hatte das Glück das ich gleich einen Tag nach der OP wieder rumlaufen durfte und glaube das das auch geholfen hat. Ich hatte 8 Tage einen Blasenkatheter und 10 Tage den Bypass, Klammern wurden am 12ten Tag gezogen und dann gings nach Hause. LG Charly

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

so war es nicht gemeint, ich hatte dich als Selbsthilfengruppenleiter (SHG)
mit eigener umfangreicher OP-Erfahrung empfohlen.
Das das ganze gerade im UKE geschah ist schon seltsam. Wir sprachen ja schon öfters über das UKE und die neue Strategie.

Ich reagiere auf solche Geschehnisse etwas unangenehm, hatte gerade ein ähnliches, grausiges, jahrelanges Problem durch die OP in einer PKG (Prostatakrebsgeschichte) gelesen. Mir tun die PCaler, die so leiden müssen leid. Da habe ich mich wieder in die Nesseln gestzt, als kleine Minderheit.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Olli,
es ist bedauerlich, dass du solche Komplikationen erleiden musst. Oft haben wir tatsächlich nicht von solchen Schmerzen hier gelesen. Da ich bisher nur mit vier Mitoperierten im KH und einem bestrahlten entfernten Bekannten in Kontakt war -vom Forum freilich abgesehen- sind mir solche KOmplikationen auch neu. Alle vier Mitoperierten waren schmerzfrei, auch die Katheter machten keine Probleme. Ich hielt und halte das für den Normalfall, was Fälle wie deinen natürlich nicht ausschließt.

Immer wieder hört man neuerdings von Entlassungne mit Katheter. Bei meiner OP in 2006 stand das nicht einmal zur Debatte. Ich hätte auch keinen Sinn darin gesehen. Hat es andere als Spargründe, wenn man die Patienten ohne dichte Anastomose nach Hause schickt?

Im übrigen fällt mir auch auf, dass in letzter Zeit immer mehr Berichte von minimalinvasiven RPE im Forum auftauchen, die von längerer Inkontinenz gefolgt sind. Z.T. werden diese Ergebnisse auch noch gut geheißen.
Eine wirklich gut gelungene RPE sollte gerade nicht zu Inkontinenz führen, egal ob offen oder minimalinvasif. Da sollte man schon den Standard ansetzen und ehrlich mit den Ergebnissen umgehen, wenn man Therapieoptionen miteinander vergleicht.

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die RPE eine höchst komplizierte Angelegenheit ist, sollte man wirklich sorgfältig auswählen, wen man da an sich ranlässt, und weder Mühen noch Weg scheuen, v.a. auch keine Angst vor Grenzüberschreitungen haben.
Pech kann man immer haben, wie man leider an dir, Olli, sehen muss, aber man kann die Chancen optimieren.

Dir eine rasche Genesung und den noch Suchenden eine gute Wahl!
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## HorstK

> Eine wirklich gut gelungene RPE sollte gerade nicht zu Inkontinenz führen, egal ob offen oder minimalinvasif. Da sollte man schon den Standard ansetzen und ehrlich mit den Ergebnissen umgehen, wenn man Therapieoptionen miteinander vergleicht.
> 
> *Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die RPE eine höchst komplizierte Angelegenheit ist, sollte man wirklich sorgfältig auswählen, wen man da an sich ranlässt, und weder Mühen noch Weg scheuen*, v.a. auch keine Angst vor Grenzüberschreitungen haben.
> 
> Pech kann man immer haben,... 
> ...aber man kann die Chancen optimieren.


Hallo Wassermann,

guter Beitrag. So sehe ich das auch!

Glück gehört sicherlich auch dazu!

Ich war in einem "Provinzkrankenhaus", wurde aber von einem der Besten in Deutschland (Europas?) operiert!

Gruß,
Horst

@*Olli*, komm bald wieder auf die Beine! 
In Deiner Altersklasse geht noch was. Deine Laufgruppe braucht Dich, unbedingt!
Alles Gute,
Horst

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich war in einem "Provinzkrankenhaus", wurde aber von einem der Besten in Deutschland (Europas?) operiert!


Hallo Horst,

war das am Starnberger See?

Ralf

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

das war vor 9 Jahren meine erste Erfahrung in der AHB. 

"Jeder meiner Mitbetroffenen war vom besten Operateur Deutschlands operiert worden!"

Ich übrigens auch!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Olli Tho-Jo

Also. gestern war ich zu meinem behandelnden Urologen hier in Bremen und habe ihm meine Probleme geschildert. "Kommt vor...".
Er hat mir ein Gleitgel mitgegeben, welches ich nunmehr neben den Katheter in die Harnröhre einbringen soll. Das Gel soll verhindern, dass das geronnene Blut zwischen dem Kunststoff und der Harnröhre wie Schmirgelpapier reibt. Mal ehrlich, hat sich schon mal jemand eine Flüssigkeit in die Harnröhre gespritzt, selber? Ist nicht so mein Ding.
Möglicherweise bin ich auch zu empfindlich, allein der leichte Zug, der von dem Schlauch ausgeht, wenn man den Katheterschlauch "durchhängen" lässt, bereitet mir Schmerzen. Ich ernte immer nur ungläubige Bllicke, auch aufgrund meiner gebeugten Körperhaltung, mit der ich dem Schmerz ausweichen will. Seltsamerweise war ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Narbe zum Problem wird, dieses ist aber gar nicht der Fall, die Narbe verhält sich völlig "normal".
Mal was grundsätzliches:
Ich gehe davon aus, dass mein Operateur alles gegeben hat, um mich entsprechend meiner Prognose zu operieren. In meinem Fall beidseitig nerverhaltend. Der Urologe kann nichts für die Zeit nach der OP und deren Verlauf! Die Unterbringung und die Betreuung am UKE ist vorbildlich, die Kompetenz ebenfalls. 
Was ich vermisste, ist eine Diskussion über die Zeit danach. Eben, dass es nicht unbedingt so ist, dass man am 2. Tag wieder kleine Spaziergänge unternehmen kann...das hängt maßgeblich von der Verfassung des Patienten ab. Mir wird da viel zu viel verallgemeinert (standartisiert). Ich bin sogar einen Tag länger im UKE geblieben, weil mein allgemeiner Zustand noch nicht so toll war (hoher Blutverlust während der OP). Nur dann muss man aber auch raus, es kommen die neuen Patienten (hat so natürlich keiner gesagt).

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

was mich bei den Antworten von Wassermann und HorstK etwas stört, ist die Unterschwelligkeit in den Kommentaren, dass mit sorgfältiger Suche des Operateurs die Probleme vermeidbar gewesen wären. Ich finde Olli hat ordentlich recherchiert und mit dem UKE eine erste Adresse gewählt und hat auch bewusst den Aufwand in Kauf genommen, sich nicht im Heimatort Bremen operieren zu lassen.
Wenn die erste Garde nur noch an der Martini Klinik operieren würde, dann wäre das UKE zurzeit natürlich keine Ɩa-Adresse mehr und Kritik angebracht. Aber diese Art der Informationen gab es bisher nicht im Forum, so dass Ollis Probleme wohl als eine mögliche unliebsame Begleiterscheinung bei dieser aufwendigen Operation anzusehen sind, ähnlich wie bei der externer Bestrahlung bei wenigen Patienten Sturzdurchfälle auftreten können.
Ansonsten haben mich Ollis Schilderungen schon erschüttert, was einem bei der Ektomie so widerfahren kann wie auch in der Nachbehandlung und Betreuung.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Olli,

auch ich bin der Meinung, dass Du sehr gut die Möglichkeiten der Information und der Therapiewahl wahrgenommen hast. Mir gefällt es, dass Du so vernünftig bist und mögliche Komplikationen nicht generell ausschließt. Solche Sachen kann es so oder ähnlich immer mal geben. Dein Problem höre ich auch erstmalig. In den Beiträgen von Wassermann und Horst kann ich übrigens nichts entdecken von Unterschwelligkeit in Richtung "nicht sorgfältig genug ausgewählt". Genau das Gegenteil lese ich, nämlich, dass sie selbst auch sorgfältig ausgewählt haben.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir eine Einmalspritze besorgen und ein Stück ganz dünnen Kunstoffschlauch (z.B. für Venenkatheter - Krankenhaus). Den Schlauch würde ich anstelle einer Kanüle auf die Spritze geben und schön mit dem Gleitmittel eingeschmiert neben dem Blasenkatheter einschieben. Vorher mit Gasfeuerzeug die Spitze des Schlauches erwärmen und rund machen. Damit könntest Du das Gleitmittel auch weiter rein in die Harnröhre bekommen. Vor Gebrauch sterilisieren - Hochprozentiges. Ein Schnaps beruhigt auch die Psyche zur dieser Selbsthilfe-Aktion!  :L&auml;cheln:  Nur so ne Idee.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## wassermann

> was mich bei den Antworten von Wassermann und HorstK etwas stört, ist die Unterschwelligkeit in den Kommentaren, dass mit sorgfältiger Suche des Operateurs die Probleme vermeidbar gewesen wären.


Hallo Knut,
was willst du denn nun schon wieder anzetteln??? Dass du vorsätzlich falsch liest, kenn ich ja von früher, aber in diesem ZUsammenhang nicht nachvollziehbar.

Hier was ich schrieb: 
"Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die RPE eine höchst komplizierte Angelegenheit ist, sollte man wirklich sorgfältig auswählen, wen man da an sich ranlässt, und weder Mühen noch Weg scheuen, v.a. auch keine Angst vor Grenzüberschreitungen haben.
Pech kann man immer haben, wie man leider an dir, Olli, sehen muss, aber man kann die Chancen optimieren."

Gerade der letzte Satz unterstreicht, dass man TROTZ überlegter Wahl eben auch Pech haben kann. So war es gemeint und so steht es auch da und so stimmt es m.E. auch.

Das einzige, was noch direkt mit Olli in Zusammenhang stand, war:

"Hallo Olli,
es ist bedauerlich, dass du solche Komplikationen erleiden musst. Oft haben wir tatsächlich nicht von solchen Schmerzen hier gelesen."

Knut Krueger:
"Ansonsten haben mich Ollis Schilderungen schon erschüttert, was einem bei der Ektomie so widerfahren kann wie auch in der Nachbehandlung und Betreuung."

Mich auch! Es hat mich gar mit retrospektivem Graus erfüllt. Trotzdem scheint es nun wirklich nicht häufig vorzukommen, weshalb ich den obigen Beitrag verfasste, um nicht den Eindruck entstehen zu lassen, dies sei an der Tagesordnung. 

Nur das hilft dir, Olli, natürlich nicht.

Eins fällt mir noch ein, wenn ich mich an die Tage nach der OP einnere:
Ich wurde sehr von Schwestern und Ärzten dafür gelobt, dass ich täglich 7-8 Liter Wasser trank. Das hielt wohl alle "Leitungen" sauber. Vielleicht hilft's ja jemand anderem auch.

Gute Besserung
Wassermann

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Olli,
solange Du Probleme mit dem Katheder hast und die Gefahr besteht, über den Katheder eine Harnröhreninfektion durch eingeschleppte Keime zu entwickeln, solltest Du in enger ärztlicher (urologischer) Behandlung bleiben, bevor Du irgentwelche *Schnapsideen* in die Behandlung mit einbeziehst.

Ich habe Dir geschildert wie der Verlauf bei mir war. Zudem habe ich bis zum Entfernen des Katheters Novalgintropfen bekommen die möglicherweise erst gar keine Schmerzen in der Harnröhre aufkommen ließen. Du bist heute am 11. postoperativen Tag. Ich denke, noch ein wenig Geduld, dann wird sich schon alles wieder normalisieren.

Alles Gute und Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Anonymous1

> Also. gestern war ich zu meinem behandelnden Urologen hier in Bremen und habe ihm meine Probleme geschildert. "Kommt vor...".
> Er hat mir ein Gleitgel mitgegeben, welches ich nunmehr neben den Katheter in die Harnröhre einbringen soll. Das Gel soll verhindern, dass das geronnene Blut zwischen dem Kunststoff und der Harnröhre wie Schmirgelpapier reibt. Mal ehrlich, hat sich schon mal jemand eine Flüssigkeit in die Harnröhre gespritzt, selber? Ist nicht so mein Ding.





> Hallo Olli,
> solange Du Probleme mit dem Katheder hast und die Gefahr besteht, über den Katheder eine Harnröhreninfektion durch eingeschleppte Keime zu entwickeln, solltest Du in enger ärztlicher (urologischer) Behandlung bleiben, bevor Du irgentwelche *Schnapsideen* in die Behandlung mit einbeziehst.


Eigentlich wollte ich Olli helfen, den "engen ärztlichen (urologischen) Behandlungsvorschlag" umzusetzen. Nun ist daraus "irgentwelche Schnapsidee" geworden. Na denn, war voraussehbar.

Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wassermann und Dieter,

ich übe mich, Euren Fähigkeiten nachzuahmen, im Geschriebenen Deutungen vorzunehmen, die der Verfasser wahrscheinlich nicht gemeint hat. 

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Olli, mir ist da noch etwas eingefallen,

ist es möglich, dass bei Dir eine Latexunverträglichkeit besteht, was Ursache für eine solch heftige Reaktion sein könnte? 
Es gibt Latexkatheter und Siliconkatheter. Im allgemeinen werden nach RPEs Latexkatheter verwendet, die eine etwas rauere Oberfläche aufweisen, sie dürfen auf keinen Fall mit alkoholischen Desinfektionsmitteln behandelt werden, weil sich dadurch die Oberfläche auflöst. Zur Desinfektion haben wir immer Betaisodona Loesung  verwendet.
Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

@ Dieter aus Husum
Auch gut gemeinte Ratschläge können falsch sein!

----------


## Anonymous1

> Auch gut gemeinte Ratschläge können falsch sein!


Wie schon erwähnt, hatte mich auf das bezogen, was sein Urologe ihm verordnet hat:




> Er hat mir ein Gleitgel mitgegeben, welches ich nunmehr neben den Katheter in die Harnröhre einbringen soll


und




> Mal ehrlich, hat sich schon mal jemand eine Flüssigkeit in die Harnröhre gespritzt, selber? Ist nicht so mein Ding.



Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

----------


## HorstK

> Hallo Horst,
> war das am Starnberger See?
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf,

ich fang mal so an, es war etwa im Jahr 2001/2002 da habe *ich* Dir u.a., oft unsichere, ängstliche Fragen gestellt, die Du mir zeitnah, wenn Du nicht gerade mit einem PK-Patienten bei Dr.Bob/Dr.Trucker in den USA warst, helfend beantwortet hast.

Gern antworte ich *Dir* heute auf Deine Frage: Ja, das war am Starnberger See!

Das in Gänsefüßchen gesetzte "Provinzkrankenhaus", ich spreche (schreibe) von 2006, bedeutet für mich, es muß nicht unbedingt eine Uni-Klinik (Charité), Medizinische Hochschule oder Prostatazentrum mit Professoren, Chefärzten sein, um - z.B. kontinent - entlassen zu werden. 

Gruß,
Horst

----------


## HorstK

> ...meine erste Erfahrung in der AHB. 
> "Jeder meiner Mitbetroffenen war *vom besten* Operateur Deutschlands operiert worden!"


Und warum waren die vom besten Operateur operierten Mitbetroffenen dann in einer AHB?

Wie gesagt, mich hat 2006 einer der Besten operiert. Eine AHB bzw. Reha war zum Glück nicht erforderlich. 

Die Fakten stehen in meinem Profil.

Freundliche Grüße,

Horst

----------


## Anonymous1

> Das in Gänsefüßchen gesetzte "Provinzkrankenhaus", ich spreche (schreibe) von 2006, bedeutet für mich, es muß nicht unbedingt eine Uni-Klinik (Charité), Medizinische Hochschule oder Prostatazentrum mit Professoren, Chefärzten sein, um - z.B. kontinent - entlassen zu werden.


Hallo Horst,

genau so sehe ich das auch! Ein Könner braucht keine große Klinik, sondern Erfahrung und daraus resultierend einen guten Ruf, einen modernen, gut ausgestatteten OP-Raum und ein gutes Team.

Wenn ich mal ausnahmsweise von mir selbst schreibe: Mein Operateur, der mich 2003 behandelte, hat kurze Zeit später als Chef eine andere urologische Klinik übernommen, wo er sich zwischenzeitlich beachtlichen Ruf / Reputation erworben hat. Ich möchte hier weder Namen noch Klinik nennen, sonst rufe ich wieder gewisse Leute auf den Plan. 

Grüße Dieter

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Olli,

ich vermute mal, dass Du einen Gleitmittelapplikator "Cathejell" oder ähnlich bekommen hast. Wenn die Mündung der Harnröhre nicht schon zu sehr wund ist von der Reibung durch geronnenes Blut, müsste es schon möglich sein, damit Erleichterung zu schaffen. Ich hoffe ja, dass da nicht schon eine Infektion besteht, das hätte dann allerdings der Urologe sehen müssen.

Ich persönlich hatte damals in der Klinik eine sehr gründliche Einweisung vom Pfleger zur täglichen Hygiene am Katheter..., wie war das bei Dir?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Heribert

> Wie schon erwähnt, hatte mich auf das bezogen, was sein Urologe ihm verordnet hat:
> ----------
> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist bezog ich mich hierauf



> An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir eine Einmalspritze besorgen und ein Stück ganz dünnen Kunstoffschlauch (z.B. für Venenkatheter - Krankenhaus). Den Schlauch würde ich anstelle einer Kanüle auf die Spritze geben und schön mit dem Gleitmittel eingeschmiert neben dem Blasenkatheter einschieben. Vorher mit Gasfeuerzeug die Spitze des Schlauches erwärmen und rund machen. Damit könntest Du das Gleitmittel auch weiter rein in die Harnröhre bekommen. Vor Gebrauch sterilisieren - Hochprozentiges. Ein Schnaps beruhigt auch die Psyche zur dieser Selbsthilfe-Aktion!  Nur so ne Idee.


weil damit zum Ausdruck kommt, dass es Dir an der Kenntnis von fachgerechter Katheterpflege mangelt. Solche, wie schon gesagt, "gut gemeinte Ideen" kann man an sich selbst ausprobieren, sie in einen Rat für Hilfesuchende zu verkleiden, ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger als eine Schnapsidee. 
Diese sachliche Erklärung soll für mich das letzte Wort sein. Sollte Dich diese Antwort zu weiteren Zeilen inspirieren, lies hier schon meine Antwort.



> Na denn, war voraussehbar!

----------


## Anonymous1

> Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist bezog ich mich hierauf
> 
> weil damit zum Ausdruck kommt, dass es Dir an der Kenntnis von fachgerechter Katheterpflege mangelt. Solche, wie schon gesagt, "gut gemeinte Ideen" kann man an sich selbst ausprobieren, sie in einen Rat für Hilfesuchende zu verkleiden, ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger als eine Schnapsidee. 
> Diese sachliche Erklärung soll für mich das letzte Wort sein. Sollte Dich diese Antwort zu weiteren Zeilen inspirieren, lies hier schon meine Antwort.


Lieber Heribert,

"Sollte Dich diese Antwort zu weiteren Zeilen inspirieren, lies hier schon meine Antwort"... aber hallo! Vielleicht solltest Du Dir mal Deine Signatur zu Herzen nehmen. 

Wir haben es bisher bei meinem Vorschlag nicht mit der Thematik "sachgerechte Katheterpflege" zu tun, sondern mit einem Vorschlag, wie Olli ein wenig von dem Schmiermittel neben dem Katheter einbringen kann. Das war ein Vorschlag, damit Olli keine stumpfe Metallkanüle oder ein zu dickes  bzw zu hartes Plastikröhrchen der Gleitmittelspritze verwenden muss, wovor ihm offenbar graust.

Du darfst aber gerne besse Vorschläge als "Abwarten und Durchhalten" starten. Hauptsache wäre natürlich, dass es hilft. Da Du offenbar auch Fachmann bist für Katheterpflege: Immer raus damit!

Dieter

----------


## Olli Tho-Jo

Leute, nun geratet Euch bitte nicht in die Haare. Ich denke, letztendlich entscheide ich selber, welcher Rat mir hier gefällt und welcher nicht. Ich habe sehr viel Zeit damit verbracht, mich für eine Behandlugsmethode, dann mich für das m.E. richtige Krankenhaus und den richtigen Operateur zu entscheiden. Nichts davon habe ich bisher bereut, weil ich gut vorbereitet war. Aber auf die Zeit "direkt nach der OP" und was da passieren kann, da war ich nicht wirklich informiert. Klar, Inkontinenz, Erektionsprobleme, alles ist sehr gut beschrieben und ist in meine Therapiewahl eingeflossen. Aber dieser bescheidene Katheter eben nicht. 
Morgen soll das Ding raus. Und dann wird alles besser!!!
Das Thema "Überempfindlichkeit" gegen das Material ist für mich sehr interessant, dem werde ich nochmal nachgehen und es morgen dem Urologen berichten bzw. mit ihm erörtern.
Nächste Woche geht es nach St. Peter Ording zur AHB, darauf freue ich mich. Ich liebe die Nordsee (als alter Schleswig-Holsteiner, geboren in Kiel) auch kein Wunder. Gruß nach Husum...

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Olli, na also, dann hast Du es morgen ja hinter Dir!. Alles Gute dafür, ist halb so schlimm normalerweise mit dem Katheterziehen.

Und dann gute Zeit in St. Peter-Ording. Nicht vergessen bitte: Ganz herzliche Grüße an Manfred Gaspar in St. Peter-Ording.

Gruß aus Husum
Dieter

----------


## HorstK

> Ich möchte hier weder Namen noch Klinik nennen, sonst rufe ich wieder gewisse Leute auf den Plan.


Hallo Dieter,
ich nenne gern die Namen von _sehr guten_ Handwerkern, Künstlern und ihre Werkstätten, Wirkungsstätten.
*Viele fühlen sich berufen, aber nur wenige sind auserwählt* 
So ist das im (Berufs)-Leben.
Ich wünsche Dir eine gute Zeit,
Horst

----------


## Anonymous1

> ....ich nenne gern die Namen von _sehr guten_ Handwerkern, Künstlern und ihre Werkstätten, Wirkungsstätten....


Hallo Horst,

einen guten Handwerker weiterzuempfehlen ist so mit das Beste was man tun kann, wohl ganz besonders wertvoll bei lebenswichtigen Körperreparaturen.

Grüße Dieter

----------


## HorstK

> was mich bei den Antworten von Wassermann und *HorstK* etwas stört, ist die Unterschwelligkeit in den Kommentaren, dass mit sorgfältiger Suche des Operateurs die Probleme vermeidbar gewesen wären.


Hola Knut,

ich freue mich immer, wenn Du mich mal wieder bemerkt hast und meinen Forum-Namen in Deinem Beitrag erwähnst. Je mehr Leser auf mein Profil klicken und über die Diagnosen und Therapieen zum Nachdenken angeregt werden, um so besser. Die Arbeit zum Erstellen einer Krebs-Geschichte hat sich dann auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Ich hoffe sehr, daß der z.Z.GRÜNE BEREICH bei Dir und mir noch lange anhält. Also weiter den Forum-Namen erwähnen, ob "unterschwellig" oder sonst wie. Es nützt den Forum-Mitgliedern, besonders aber denen, die vor Diagnose- und Therapieentscheidungen stehen! Ich hoffe die _Strahlen_ der Sonne in Südspanien sind jetzt schon wieder kräftiger geworden, zumindest um die Mittagszeit.

Gracias y saludos,

HorstK

----------


## wassermann

> Je mehr Leser auf mein Profil klicken und über die Diagnosen und Therapieen zum Nachdenken angeregt werden, um so besser. Die Arbeit zum Erstellen einer Krebs-Geschichte hat sich dann auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Ich hoffe sehr, daß der z.Z.GRÜNE BEREICH bei Dir und mir noch lange anhält. Also weiter den Forum-Namen erwähnen, ob "unterschwellig" oder sonst wie.


Hallo HorstK,

Respekt! Gekonnter Konter.

Was uns Leser an deiner Historie vielleicht noch interessieren könnte, ist einmal das Ergebnis der DNA-Bildzytometrie und zum anderen, ob du zwischen 2007 und 2008 das Labor gewechselt hast.

Deinen Wünschen zum GRÜNEN BEREICH schließe ich mich, alle Leser einbeziehend, gerne an!

Gruß
Wassermann

PS: Ist der Paraglider im Profil, oder was das ist, symbolisch gemeint oder bist du das auf dem Weg heim von der Plassenburg?
(Jetzt habe ich hoffentlich noch mehr neigierig gemacht)

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Horst,
für mich bist Du ein leuchtendes Beispiel für eine erfolgreiche OP nach einer ADT. Manche sind da skeptisch, ob das nicht Komplikationen mit sich bringt. Im Nachhinein gesehen hast Du Deine DHB m.E. viel zu früh abgebrochen, aber hinterher ist man schlauer und muß erkennen, dass man vielleicht zu dogmatisch an manche Dinge rangeht. Jedenfalls sind nichteinmal 4 Jahre Aufschub einer invasiven Therapie viel zu wenig. Ob Du mit 6, 10 oder 12 Monate länger DHB wesentlich mehr Jahre gewonnen hättest, weiß kein Mensch.
Statistisch sind bei einem low-risk-PK locker 10 Jahre progressionsfreies Überleben drin.
Deine Ploidie-Verteilung würde mich auch interssieren.



> Deinen Wünschen zum GRÜNEN BEREICH schließe ich mich, alle Leser einbeziehend, gerne an!


So auch ich.
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Horst,

Danke für die Wünsche, die ich gerne zurück gebe, und Nachfrage. In Andalusien hat der Frühling die Oberhand gewonnen, aber ich bin zurzeit im frostigen Kraichgau. 
Wie Du sicherlich bemerkt hast, erwähne ich Deinen Namen nicht nur unterschwellig sondern bin wohl im Forum der Eifrigste, der Deine Krankheitsgeschichte immer wieder erwähnt. Der Grund ist auch ganz einfach, denn Deine Geschichte insbesondere der PSA-Verlauf, dargestellt in der Homepage von Ludwig, hat maßgeblich meine Entscheidung mit beeinflusst, die DHB nicht als ausreichend anzusehen.
Dir als Spanienfreund zum Gruß den berühmten Ausspruch Hasta la vista, (baby) oder besser hasta pronto
Knut.

----------


## HorstK

> Was uns Leser an deiner Historie vielleicht noch interessieren könnte, ist einmal das Ergebnis der DNA-Bildzytometrie und zum anderen, ob du zwischen 2007 und 2008 das Labor gewechselt hast.


Hallo Wassermann, hallo Hartmut,

Euer Wunsch ist erfüllt, das zytologische Gutachten steht jetzt in der PK-Historie. (Bitte die zeitlichen Abläufe beachten!) 

Zwischen 2007 und 2008 habe ich das Labor nicht gewechselt, wohl aber hat sich innerhalb des Labors einiges geändert, z.B. neue Leiterin, neue EDV-Anlage...

Gruß,
Horst

----------


## Pinguin

Beim Stöbern in Beiträgen dieses Forums fiel mir eine recht dilettantische Empfehlung an einen frisch ektomierten Forumsbenutzer auf: 




> An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir eine Einmalspritze besorgen und ein Stück ganz dünnen Kunstoffschlauch (z.B. für Venenkatheter - Krankenhaus). Den Schlauch würde ich anstelle einer Kanüle auf die Spritze geben und schön mit dem Gleitmittel eingeschmiert neben dem Blasenkatheter einschieben. Vorher mit Gasfeuerzeug die Spitze des Schlauches erwärmen und rund machen. Damit könntest Du das Gleitmittel auch weiter rein in die Harnröhre bekommen. Vor Gebrauch sterilisieren - Hochprozentiges. Ein Schnaps beruhigt auch die Psyche zur dieser Selbsthilfe-Aktion! Nur so ne Idee.


Die Anleitung zum Flicken eines defekten Fahrradschlauches könnte man ähnlich umständlich formulieren. Das Haarsträubende dürfte jedoch die Tatsache sein, dass es sich um einen höchst gefährlichen Ratschlag in Anbetracht der damit verbundenen zusätzlichen  Gefahr einer Sepsis handelt. Heinz Erhardt, der am 20. Februar 100 Jahre alt geworden wäre, hätte dazu bemerkt: "Manche Menschen wollen immer glänzen, obwohl sie keinen blassen Schimmer haben". Ich meine eher, dass hier das Wort Selbsthilfe allzu wörtlich genommen wurde. Besser wäre es sicher gewesen, dem Patienten die sofortige Kontaktaufnahme zu dem Chirurgenteam nahe zu legen, das den möglicherweise nicht passenden Katheter gesetzt hat. 

Was Ollis Katheter betrifft, so ist zu vermuten, dass die ärztliche Behandlung bereits in der Martiniklinik mangelhaft verlaufen ist. Zunächst hatte man wohl Olli einen Transurethralen-Zweiwege-Katheter gesetzt, der wie ein Sieb die Gewebefetzen aus der Blase nicht durchließ und dadurch verstopfte. Es fehlte der parallel verlaufende Spülzugang und ausreichend große Abflusslöcher, die ein Verstopfen verhindern sollen. Mit dem neuen Katheter hat man dann die Harnröhre verletzt, so dass ihm letztlich der ganze Schniedel weh tat und die Harnröhre blutete. Dazu muss gesagt werden, die Einführung ohne Gleitmittel, was unmittelbar nach einer Anastomose angezeigt ist, um die Wundheilung nicht zu stören, ist nicht einfach.
Um jetzt die wunde Harnröhre und den darin reibenden Katheter etwas erträglicher zu machen kann mit sterilen Kathetergleitmittel-Einmalapplikatoren versucht werden das Anästhetikum enthaltende sterile Gleitmittel am Katheter vorbei in die Harnröhre zu spritzen. Ein solches Mittel sollte, wie ich annehme, Olli von seinem Urologen bekommen haben. Zum Säubern und Desinfizieren der Eichel und des Katheteraustritts wird dann noch Betaisodona Lösung verwendet, um das Einschleppen von Keimen zu verhindern. Selbst wenn alle geschilderten Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind, kann es zur Verstopfung des Katheters kommen. Echte Schmerzeskalationen, wie sie von Olli beschrieben wurden, sollten eigentlich nicht vorkommen und wie in diesem Fall als abschreckendes Beispiel dienen können.

Hier das Bild eines Blasenkatheters, der nach einer RPE, Anwendung findet. Ein Zugang mit rotem Stöpsel für den Ballon, in der Mitte der Abfluss und der dritte Schlauch als Spülzugang.

http://www.kliniksex-shop.de/Artikel..._lkatheter.jpg

Nun hoffe ich für Olli, dass er das erlittene Ungemach bald wieder vergessen haben wird, wenn er aus der Reha von Optimismus  erfüllt wieder heimwärts strebt.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Olav,

der Dilettant war ich, Asche über mein Haupt. Allerdings habe ich das nicht einfach so in den luftleeren Raum geschrieben, sondern aufgrund dieses Hilferufes:




> Zitat von *Olli* 
> _Also. gestern war ich zu meinem behandelnden Urologen hier in Bremen und habe ihm meine Probleme geschildert. "Kommt vor...".
> Er hat mir ein Gleitgel mitgegeben, welches ich nunmehr neben den Katheter in die Harnröhre einbringen soll. Das Gel soll verhindern, dass das geronnene Blut zwischen dem Kunststoff und der Harnröhre wie Schmirgelpapier reibt. Mal ehrlich, hat sich schon mal jemand eine Flüssigkeit in die Harnröhre gespritzt, selber? Ist nicht so mein Ding._


Ob man allerdings den vorherigen Behandlungsverlauf als "mangelhaft" zu bezeichnen hat oder eher nur als "mögliche Komplikationen"?: 


> Was Ollis Katheter betrifft, so ist zu vermuten, dass die ärztliche Behandlung bereits in der Martiniklinik mangelhaft verlaufen ist. Zunächst hatte man wohl Olli einen Transurethralen-Zweiwege-Katheter gesetzt, der wie ein Sieb die Gewebefetzen aus der Blase nicht durchließ und dadurch verstopfte.


Das zu beurteilen bin ich jedenfalls zu sehr Dilettant.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Olli Tho-Jo

Den Beitrag von THOROLF finde ich ausgesprochen interessant und inhaltlich zutreffend. Genau wie beschrieben ist es mir ergangen, wobei ich fachlich keine Beurteilung machen kann. Unglückliche Umstände und die räumliche Entfernung zur Klinik sind wohl die Hauptursache, und vielleicht der Umstand, dass es beim Auftreten der Probleme Nacht und Wochenende war, was bekannterweise in vielen Krankenhäusern nur zu einer Notbesetzung führt, zumindest was Fachärzte angeht. Sollte man da abraten, Freitags operiert zu werden? Der Katheter ist raus. Geblieben ist ein relativ großes Blutgerinsel über der Blase, dass langsam vom Körper abgebaut werden muss. Und tatsächlich ist es zu einer Blasenentzündung gekommen, die nunmehr seit heute mit Antibiotika bekämpft werden muss. Außerdem ist noch Blut im Urin (offenbar altes, dunkles Blut gelegentlich grünlich), was aber eher weniger beunruhigend ist. Nie wieder soll mir einer sagen, Katheterziehen tut nicht weh...wenn er denn nicht aufhalbem Wege stecken bleibt, mag das stimmen. ER ist raus und nun wird alles besser. Im übrigen kann ich sagen, dass ich vom 2. Tage an kontinent bin (bis auf ganz ganz wenige Tröpfchen und dass ich immer ein WC in Reichweite haben muss), obwohl ich vorsichtshalber noch eine Vorlage benutze. Das ist doch was!!!

----------


## caroline

Hallo,
mein Mann wurde am 31.3.2009 operiert bis heute hat auch er einen Katheter ,der kommt eventuell am nächsten dienstag nach dichtigkeitsprüfung hoffentlich  raus.(eine Naht ist während der op gerissen deshalb die lange liege zeit.Er hatte anfangs sehr große Schmerzen und Blasenkrämpfe er nimmt dagegen Buscopan und Tramadol.Auch Schmerzen in den Beinen kommen hinzu.Salben zum Betäuben der Harnröhre bzw. des Penis haben nichts genutzt.Es ist wichtig den Katheter so sauber als möglich zu halten damit keine Keime usw in die blase eindringen können.Blutungen könen daher kommen wenn der Katheter zu sehr scheuert.nach dieser Aussage des Arztes hat mein mann fast nur noch gelegen ohne Unterhose und den Katheter so ruhig wie möglich gehalten das brachte Besserung.hoffe es geht Dir bald wieder besser. liebe Grüße Caroline

----------


## caroline

wichtig ist es auch mindestens 2-3 liter zu trinken um den Stuhl weich zu halten,damit ein Pressen verhindert wird (oder ein glas Pflaumensaft hat meinem Mann geholfen)
liebe Grüße Caroline

----------


## Anonymous1

> Blutungen können daher kommen wenn der Katheter zu sehr scheuert.


Hallo Caroline,

glücklicherweise sind solche Verläufe nach OP wie bei Deinem Mann oder bei Olli Tho-Jo eher die Ausnahme. Dieser ist übrigens schon Anfang März zur AHB nach St. Peter-Ording und da nachher nichts mehr von ihm zu hören war, darf man annehmen, dass bei ihm nun alles auf der Reihe ist. Er hat seine Probleme auch ohne Fahrradflickanleitung überstanden. Übrigens: Blutungen stammen mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht vom Scheuern, sondern aus der Naht, sprich "Anastomose".

In diesem Zusammenhang ist es evtl. interessant für manch einen, dass es eine nicht unbeträchtliche Anzahl Menschen gibt, welche sich selbst katheterisieren müssen, um die Blase zu entleeren. Stichwort: ISK. Hier darf ich auf den lesenswerten Wikipedia-Artikel hinweisen, in welchem auch eine Einmalspritze für das Gleitgel abgebildet ist:



Der Umgang mit solch einer Spritze wird Kindern bereits ab 4 Jahren gelehrt.

Alles Gute Deinem Mann für die weitere Gesundung!

Grüße Dieter

----------


## caroline

Hallo Dieter,
vielen Dank für den Hinweis wir hatten uns das ins.Gel besorgt es hat tatsächlich genutzt
Liebe Grüße Caroline

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> vielen Dank für den Hinweis wir hatten uns das ins.Gel besorgt es hat tatsächlich genutzt
> Liebe Grüße Caroline


Hallo liebe Caroline,

freut mich, dass die Anregung nützlich war. "Olavs" destruktiven Beitrag konntest Du in seiner Bewandtnis sicherlich leicht in die richtige Schublade einsortieren.

Grüße Dieter

----------


## caroline

hallo dieter,nach dem letzten echt guten Rat von Dir ,der meinem Mann viele Schmerzen erspart hat.eine weitere Frage .Leider ist er jetzt-nach 4 wochen Katheter- Inkontinent.Langsam mausere ich mich zum Experten von Inkontinenzhilfen ;-)
Er trägt Windelhosen und Einlagen speziel für MÄnner sehen wie kleine Tüten aus echt eine geniale Erfindung.aber sein seelischer Zustand ist erbärmlich. Er weigert sich überhaupt das Haus zu verlassen.läuft nur in windelhose und T-shirt daheim rum Ich bin bin dazu übergegangen meine "Gesprächspartner" daheim zu empfangen,also zuhause zu arbeiten um immer in seiner nähe zu sein.weil er es nicht erträgt allein zu sein.Welche Erfahrungen hast du mit diesem Problem gemacht ?
liebe Grüße Caroline

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo  Caroline,

bei mir war es nach der OP so, wie bei den meisten anderen auch. Zunächst inkontinent mit Besserung von Tag zu Tag, nach 3 Monaten weitestgehend kontinent, nach 6 Monaten und danach völlig und auch zuverlässig kontinent. Die anfängliche Inkontinenz ist ja auch kein Wunder, denn mit der Entfernung der Prostata wird ja auch der innere, unwillkürliche Schließmuskel mit entfernt. Der äußere, willkürlich steuerbare Schließmuskel muss nun alleine die "Abdichtung" übernehmen. Das geht meistens erst nach Training völlig und außerdem muss der Beckenboden samt Schließmuskel sich auch erst von der OP erholen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die AHB nach OP die beste Möglichkeit, um die neuen Umstände in den Griff zu bekommen. Die Anleitungen und Übungen  dort zur Wiedererlangung der Kontinenz sind professionell und vor allem sachlich richtig. Die meisten Männer gehen dorthin ohne ihre Frauen und könne so erst mal alleine versuchen, klarzukommen. Aber manche Männer mögen solche "Kuren" gar nicht und bleiben lieber daheim bei ihrer Familie. Da muss dann möglichst unter Anleitung eines mit Schließmuskeltraining vertrauten Physiotherapeuten geübt werden.

So, und das, was mit am wichtigsten ist, das hast Du ja schon: Verständnis für den Mann, der da jetzt gehandicapt rumdackelt und zu nicht viel zu gebrauchen ist. Das muss im Moment so sein  :Blinzeln:  ! - aber das wird auch wieder anders! Schön, dass Du dich so um ihn kümmerst in Eurer häuslichen "Kontinenz-SHG".

Viele Grüße Dieter

----------


## Olli Tho-Jo

> Dieser ist übrigens schon Anfang März zur AHB nach St. Peter-Ording und da nachher nichts mehr von ihm zu hören war, darf man annehmen, dass bei ihm nun alles auf der Reihe ist.


Hurra, so ist es!!! Also, heute habe ich das Ergebnis meiner ersten PSA-Untersuchung nach der OP bekommen, nach 3 Monaten: < 0,01. Solange wollte ich mich hier auch nicht äußern. Da freue ich mich jetzt erst einmal. Die AHB hatte den Erfolg, dass ich nun zu 99 % kontinent bin. Nur wenn ich mal ganz unglücklich sitze, entweicht mal ein Tröpfchen, das war es dann aber auch schon. Das Wasserlassen klappt, nur noch leichte Schmerzen im Harnleiter, wohl noch als Nachwirkung des Katheters. Mehr als problematisch ist allerdings meine Erektionsfähigkeit, die gegen Null geht. Auch Levitra hilft da nicht. Um die Durchblutung zu sichern, benutze ich eine Penispumpe, wobei der Geschlechtsverkehr mit einem so präparierten Penis eher komisch ist. "Die Frau sollte lieber einen Handstand machen, da kann ich "ihn" dann locker reinhängen lassen", dieser Spruch aus meiner Schulzeit wird irgendwie zur Realität. Nun, noch ist nicht aller Tage abend, Training Training Training!!!

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Olli,

Glückwunsch zum wesentlichen. (PSA und kontinenz)

Joachim

----------

